# comme il est déja 19.30 heures



## Vasco da Gama

Bonsoir,
Je voudrais savoir quelle est la signification de ''comme il est déjà 19h30 '' . La phrase entière, c'est : ''Je voulais parler à Justine, mais comme il est déjà 19h30, elle a dû partir. '' 

Je pense que en italien on dirait: ''Volevo parlare a Justine, _ma siccome sono/erano le 19.30_, è dovuta partire.'' 

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Vasco da Gama,
Esatto 


Vasco da Gama said:


> ''Volevo parlare a Justine, _ma siccome sono/erano le 19.30_, è dovuta partire.''


----------



## Vasco da Gama

Ma il verbo va al presente o al passato?


----------



## janpol

"comme il est déjà 19H.30" exprime une cause. Cette proposition subordonnée conjonctive explique pourquoi Justine n'est plus là.
"comme " pourrait être remplacé par "puisque" ou "étant donné que" mais "parce que" ne serait pas vraiment satisfaisant car même si l'interlocuteur auquel s'adresse le narrateur n'a pas une idée absolument exacte de l'heure qu'il est, il sait tout de même qu'il n'est pas 10 H. du matin ou midi.
phrase avec "parce que" : "Justine a dû partir parce qu'elle avait un train à 19H.30". Le narrateur apprend à son interlocuteur la raison du départ prématuré de Justine.


----------



## matoupaschat

Vasco da Gama said:


> Ma il verbo va al presente o al passato?


Al presente (siccome sono già le 19.30, è dovuta partire)


----------



## albyz

"elle a dû partir" non potrebbe anche voler dire "_è probabilmente_ partita/andata via"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz ,
Hai ragione, me lo dimenticavo.
Un caro saluto!


----------



## albyz

ciao Matou,
ricambio con piacere il saluto.
_Sempi an piota_ ;-)


----------

